# Traditional Dobok...



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi to all!
A question : why the traditional dobok of tang soo do or traditional taekwondo or korean karate has the black trimming, on the bottom, in the front and on the sleeves, like my avatar?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll let those more experienced and knowledgeable than me answer the why, but I'll just note that, as far as I know, it's just a designation of dan status. Also, it's technically midnight blue, not black.

All yours, TSD-encyclopedias.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 5, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> I'll let those more experienced and knowledgeable than me answer the why, but I'll just note that, as far as I know, it's just a designation of dan status. Also, it's technically midnight blue, not black.
> 
> All yours, TSD-encyclopedias.



Actually, in TKD, it's black   As JT said, it indicates rank - the trim around the bottom of the dobok jacket (in the ITF, anyway - anything I say here is based on ITF TKD) indicates that you are a black belt - it's added after 6 months of active training following promotion to I Dan.

The stripes down the sides of the legs indicate that you are a IV Dan or higher.

The stripes down the arm indicate you have successfully completed an International Instructor's course at IV Dan or higher; at least, that's how it started, although some ITF affiliates and off-shoots use it for all IV Dan and higher practitioners.

The stripe around the upper part of the jacket is limited to masters, which in the ITF, is VII Dan and up.


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 5, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Actually, in TKD, it's black  As JT said, it indicates rank - the trim around the bottom of the dobok jacket (in the ITF, anyway - anything I say here is based on ITF TKD) indicates that you are a black belt - it's added after 6 months of active training following promotion to I Dan.
> 
> The stripes down the sides of the legs indicate that you are a IV Dan or higher.
> 
> ...


 
I did'n mean in TKD ITF...but in Korean Karate, like Tang Soo Do, Kong Soo Do, etc...
Anyway thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 5, 2007)

The trim is black for some TSD orgs, ive never worn midnight blue trim or belt.  I read years ago that GM Hwang saw the blue trim on the uniform of a Hwarang Warrior in a picture or in a museum. I dont know how true that is so please correnct me if om wrong.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 5, 2007)

I've seen it indicate black belt rank, but that's not always the case.  Not all schools will have the trim, and with TSD, I've heard some schools use midnight blue belt in place of the black belt.  Something to do with certain beliefs way back when.


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 5, 2007)

I had understood it was something the Moo Duk Kwan started to differentiate their kodanja from their colored belts.  Since it was a sharp-looking uniform, other groups (mainly Korean martial arts) started using the black trim also.  Later Hwang Kee started using midnight blue instead of black and lots of his students followed suit.


----------



## Tae Kwon Dave (Jul 5, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> I had understood it was something the Moo Duk Kwan started to differentiate their kodanja from their colored belts. Since it was a sharp-looking uniform, other groups (mainly Korean martial arts) started using the black trim also. Later Hwang Kee started using midnight blue instead of black and lots of his students followed suit.


 
Hapkido pratictioners also use black trim...


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

In my school (Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan - American Tang Soo Do Association), we don't have colored trim on our doboks until we reach green belt, 6th gup.  Otherwise, our Doboks are white, with colored belts of course.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Jul 8, 2007)

Moo Duk Kwan Lineage schools tend to use the trim on the uniforms since it reflects the old HwaRang Warrior uniform to a certain degree(TSD uniforms, however,are still cut like Karate Gi, so they are not 100% accurate to the HwaRang uniform style). Midnight Blue color is also used because of the philosophy that one's training is never complete, that you must strive to better your mind, body and spirit your entire life.

In Kong Soo Do, however, they use regular white Karate Gi for practice. No trim, with a Black Belt, not Midnight Blue.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember hearing a long time ago that the black v-neck on the WTF uniform is something to do with a cadre of korean bodyguards in times past.

Whether I've got this spot on and whether its the same for ITF etc doboks I cant say.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 13, 2007)

I heard the theory behind the V-neck uniforms was so there was less chance of getting grabbed. Meh. I go for a traditional dobok over a sporty TKD one (no offense meant). 

On that note, who here (like me) uses the heavier canvas-type dobok as opposed to the lighter, gotta-be-polyester-blend variety?


----------



## zDom (Jul 13, 2007)

I really like the traditional style uniforms. I don't think you'll ever catch me wearing a v-neck.

Black trim because it matches my belt and looks cool  

Or plain white because I haven't got around to finding someone to trim it out


----------



## Chizikunbo (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all,
traditionally Tang Soo Do uses a full trimmed dobahk (cufs, lapel, vents) such as this 






Also Tang Soo Do has traditionally used the "midnight blue" trim...these uniforms are supposed to mimic the clothing of ancient Korean scholars, and Hwa Rang warriors. In Korean culture midnight blue is supposed to signify knowledge, and life, among other things (note they have a Blue House versus a White House)....whereas Black signifies death. 

--josh


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Josh - where did this Photo of Master Hwang come from?


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 12, 2007)

You can find it shown on the Soo Bahk Do website somewhere, aswell as on some of the school sites affiliated with U.S. Soo Bahk Do Federation


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Muwubu16858 said:


> You can find it shown on the Soo Bahk Do website somewhere, aswell as on some of the school sites affiliated with U.S. Soo Bahk Do Federation


 
I should have added a little more detail to my post, sorry!  

I was really curious how long ago this was taken and if there were any more of its kind.  It looks like GM Hwang is wearing a black trimmed Dobahk and a Black Dee.  Currently, the US SBD Federation uses only Midnight Blue belts as far as I know.

I was also kind of curious to see a more close up and clear picture of his Dee.  I'm curious what he has embroidered on it (the Hangul part).

Thanks, Muwubu, I'll look around the Federation website a little more.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 12, 2007)

your welcome. 

by the way, that is midnight blue, but it depends where you buy the uniform and belt on how dark it will be. just so happens that GM Hwang bought a darker blue material. 

also, his belt says the full federation name

sa dan bup in Dae Han Soo Bahk Do Hwe Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan
(Official Registered in Korea) Korea Soo Bahk Do Association Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan

The other side of the belt says his name


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That's what I thought - the writing's identical to mine.  I was just curious.


----------



## JoelD (Aug 14, 2007)

I always wondered why some Sa Boms have their names on the belts and some dont. Is it a regional thing, or a preference thing?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 15, 2007)

JoelD said:


> I always wondered why some Sa Boms have their names on the belts and some dont. Is it a regional thing, or a preference thing?



In the ITSDF, afaik, all cho dans and up have their names on their belts, as well as dan number and "International Tang Soo Do Federation." I guess it's just preference. It's sometimes useful for introductions, when you only see someone every now and again


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Aug 15, 2007)

In Korea, when someone didn't have their name on their belt, he probably didn't have enough money to put it their. My teacher told me that when he trained at the Moo Duk Kwan, because the colored belts and dan belts wore trim on the uniforms, which was expensive, most senior members passed their old dobaks to their juniors after going up to the next belt. That's why when Oh Sae Joon's school split from the Moo Duk Kwan, he chose to go with plain karate uniforms, no trim.


----------

